# Cookie, Bailee and Gracie



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Here's a bunch of photos i took yesterday while the birds were out.  Gracie's were obviously taken later when she was having some time out of her cage.














































Then Bailee had a bit of success making a move on Cookie









You can see he was very pleased with himself




































And now for Gracie's photos


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

awww bea, she is beautiful. Such a angle. I love her name aswell


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

WOW those are fantastic...BEA!!!!!!!!! Gracie looks so happy and content....I am happy for you...I bet you can't wait till you can introduce them!!!!!!!1


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I love the pic of Bailee and Cookie  it's about time she gave in a little bit...LOL


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Bea,

Gracie looks so happy and like she's going to be fitting in with the gang very well.

Bailee definitely looks pleased with himself. But Cookie loks like she has a satisfied smile.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

What a lucky boy Bailee is! Three beautiful babies Bea!


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

I must complement you again...on your photography skills...exalent!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Mal said:


> I must complement you again...on your photography skills...exalent!!!!!!!!!


  Thanks! The tiels make fairly co-operative models so they can take some of the credit. If they didn't sit and pose nicely i would have a much harder time taking photos *glares at the budgies*.


----------



## Squeak_Crumble (Oct 2, 2007)

obviously Gracie is still in qaurintine???? Cookie and Bailee would make a great couple


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Squeak_Crumble said:


> obviously Gracie is still in qaurintine????


Yup, for 28 more days.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Beautiful pictures...I love the last 2 of Gracie...she looks so elegant.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Cookie and Bailee are so cute. Bailee pruning cookie so PRETTY
And gracie hope she settles in well


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh such wonderful photos!!! Gracie is really a posh bird!! So beautiful. I'm pleased that Cookie let Bailee preen her, poor Bailee, he tries so hard. lol


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Cute photos


----------

